
WhatsApp Cofounder Who Sold to FB for $19B Tells Students to Delete Facebook - KasianFranks
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/whatsapp-brian-acton-delete-facebook-stanford-lecture
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19406656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19406656)

~~~
jmsflknr
Even that is a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19385516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19385516)

~~~
merricksb
That one not so much; it only counts if it has significant upvoting/front page
exposure/discussion.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20dupe%20significant%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20dupe%20significant%20attention&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

------
OptionX
For quite a while now I've used FB exclusively for the chat feature. I don't
even remember the last time I checked the frontpage. That said I would be
perfectly ok moving to another platform for that. Makes me long for the days
of IRC.

------
sonnyblarney
If he was told, when he sold the company that 'there would never be ads' \-
and the Zuck flipped on him - then I guess I can understand his position,
however ridiculously naive.

But in reality, there's no way someone can sell something for $20B which has
nary a dime in revenue - to a company that makes money selling ads - and
expect otherwise.

Moreover, I suggest FB would have had to be explicit or implied about eventual
monetization.

Whatever column you pick, it doesn't make him look good. Possibly naive, but
more likely, just hugely duplicitous: "I'll take $20B cash and then give them
the finger".

Or maybe there's some data points that might come to light.

~~~
xiphias2
He feels that he did something bad, but he shouldn't: maybe RMS would be the
only one in this world refusing that amount of money for his ideals.

